# Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid 4-1



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

*Borussia Dortmund Real Madrid*, seconda semifinale di Champions League in programma domani,* Mercoledì 23 Aprile, alle ore 20:45.*

La partita sarà trasmessa in *tv, in chiaro, su Canale 5* a partire dalle ore 20:30. Sarà possibile seguirla anche su Sky e su Premium Calcio.

A seguire, commenti, *probabili formazioni e formazioni ufficiali*.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Forza BVB,siamo tutti con te.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2013)

mi basta l'1-0 dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Mariè,c'era già un topic QUI  [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Usiamo questo, la descrizione è più completa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

speriamo che sarà combattuta questa


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Forza Borussia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Borussia ha un grandissimo collettivo ed ha già dimostrato di poter battere il Real (che secondo me è la meno forte delle quattro rimaste). L'unico problema per il Borussia, a parte Ronaldo, è che non sono abituati a giocare questo genere di partite e questo potrebbe far pendere la bilancia a favore degli spagnoli.


----------



## Nivre (23 Aprile 2013)

Una finale tutta tedesca per me sarebbe il massimo. Fuori anche il Real di sbourinho, per piacere.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Vince il Real facile facile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo sia una partita un po' più combattuta di quella di stasera


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2013)

Il Borussia ha dimostrato col Malaga di non avere ancora il carattere per competere a certi livelli

Son curioso di vedere l'accoglienza che verrà riservata a Gotze


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo sia una bella partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma ancora arbitra sto olandese corrotto? Quello che da un rigore su azione da fermo....roba da ufficio indagini.Ricordo bene sta faccia l'anno scorso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Scometto che Galliani starà tifando Dormund, in questo modo può permettersi di andare in giro a dire che siamo il club più titolato al mondo... il real se vince la CL vince anche gli altri due trofei e raggiunge 18


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma ancora arbitra sto olandese corrotto? Quello che da un rigore su azione da fermo....roba da ufficio indagini.Ricordo bene sta faccia l'anno scorso
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Scometto che Galliani starà tifando Dormund, in questo modo può permettersi di andare in giro a dire che siamo il club più titolato al mondo... il real se vince la CL vince anche gli altri due trofei e raggiunge 18



chi è st'arbitro?
cmq il Borussia sfiora il gol


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Se ci fosse stato qualsiasi altro allenatore sulla panchina del Real, Lewandowski avrebbe segnato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato qualsiasi altro allenatore sulla panchina del Real, Lewandowski avrebbe segnato



eccolo ahahah
micidiale


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

E ora l'ha fatto


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato qualsiasi altro allenatore sulla panchina del Real, Lewandowski avrebbe segnato


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eccolo ahahah
> micidiale



Sisi, però mi riferivo a quell'azione. Noto sempre che contro le squadre di Mourinho gli avversari sbagliano sempre un sacco di gol a tu per tu col portiere o a porta vuota. Avrà fatto un patto col diavolo


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Lewaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

pazzesco veramente MW ahahahah
cmq il Borussia solo con 2 gol di scarto può stare tranquillo


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato qualsiasi altro allenatore sulla panchina del Real, Lewandowski avrebbe segnato



Mito


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> chi è st'arbitro?
> cmq il Borussia sfiora il gol



E' quello che l'anno scorso ci diedi il rigore contro il farca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' quello che l'anno scorso ci diedi il rigore contro il farca



quel maledetto...ora ne darà uno pure al Real


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Grande avvio del Borussia! Spero continuino così


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

io l'ho detto che il borussia vince la coppa


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

Appena acceso e sono già avanti


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Compagnoni ha detto che il Bayern è disponibile a pagare la clausola di 40 mln di Hummels.Cioè i bavaresi praticamente stanno smembrando il BVB.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Giocano a ritmi altissimi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Compagnoni ha detto che il Bayern è disponibile a pagare la clausola di 40 mln di Hummels.Cioè i bavaresi praticamente stanno smembrando il BVB.


Hummels, goetze e lewandosvisk....

Una fusione dortmund/bayern madò.... credo che vinceranno le prossime 4 champions...

Comunque pure le nazionale tedesca diventare il bayern monaco praticamente...se pensiamo che solo ozil e khedira


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giocano a ritmi altissimi.



Come noi insomma


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma come è possibile che sto Dormund sia a questi livelli?? L'anno scorso in Cl prendevano piallate da destra e manca


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Hanno giocatori che ne saltano 2-3 per volta...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Inutile...per vincere ai bisogno di gente che sappia giocare a pallone non di segaioli...e noi ce la prendiamo con Allegri ...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2013)

Quanto nn sopporto CR7


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile che sto Dormund sia a questi livelli?? L'anno scorso in Cl prendevano piallate da destra e manca



Lo scorso anno peccavano di esperienza ma la qualità si vedeva, poi quest'anno hanno totalmente mollato il campionato per concentrarsi sulla champions.


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Compagnoni ha detto che il Bayern è disponibile a pagare la clausola di 40 mln di Hummels.Cioè i bavaresi praticamente stanno smembrando il BVB.



ma sulle clausole rescissorie si pagano tasse?
perché altrimenti sono stati veramente allocchi a metterle così basse...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno peccavano di esperienza ma la qualità si vedeva, poi quest'anno hanno totalmente mollato il campionato per concentrarsi sulla champions.



Si si, però devi dire che il salto è stato pazzesco... alla fine uscire ultimi nel girone ed un anno dopo arrivare alla semifinale da imbattuta a giocarsela col real madrid... 

Anche se secondo me, il Dormund sta facendo la stagione della vita imho..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Comunque hanno giocatori che sanno correre e sono VELOCI. Di testa e di gambe.


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hummels, goetze e lewandosvisk....
> 
> Una fusione dortmund/bayern madò.... credo che vinceranno le prossime 4 champions...
> 
> Comunque pure le nazionale tedesca diventare il bayern monaco praticamente...se pensiamo che solo ozil e khedira



dai, ci sono anche howedes e podolski...sempre che non li comprino domani...ah già, e anche loew


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si si, però devi dire che il salto è stato pazzesco... alla fine uscire ultimi nel girone ed un anno dopo arrivare alla semifinale da imbattuta a giocarsela col real madrid...
> 
> Anche se secondo me, il Dormund sta facendo la stagione della vita imho..



In Champions per ora è sicuramente la stagione della vita, ma molto dipende da questa sera.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ma sulle clausole rescissorie si pagano tasse?
> perché altrimenti sono stati veramente allocchi a metterle così basse...



Non lo so,ma penso sia tutto incluso.Comunque penso anch'io che è da polli mettere delle clausole così basse.Autolesionismo puro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brontolo ha scritto:


> dai, ci sono anche howedes e podolski...sempre che non li comprino domani...ah già, e anche loew



In quei ruoli hanno Dante e Ribery che sono più forti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

1-1 Ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Real in finale


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Real in finale con il Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Il real gioca troppo male... ma ha quelle botte di fondoschiena che ti fanno supporre la vittoria finale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

C'era un rigore netto....


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Le botte di c... di Mourinho


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le botte di c... di Mourinho



Mah... Mourinho perse comunque 4 semifinale su 6... è giusto cosi dai...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah... Mourinho perse comunque 4 semifinale su 6... è giusto cosi dai...



Voglio la finale tutta tedesca


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Poi ditemi come si fa a non odiare lo special pirlone?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

IMBARAZZANTE il c..lo di Mourinho.Squadra piallata per 45 minuti,rigore clamoroso contro non concesso,gol sculato sul contropiede successivo.
Real campione d'Europa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Un errore individuale rischia di compromettere un'intera gara. Ecco perchè per vincere contro queste squadre, bisogna fare la cosiddetta "partita perfetta".


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2013)

Si mettessero l'anima in pace a Monaco, questo è l'ennesimo segno che è l'anno del Real, probabilmente la vinceranno pure sta partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Mou della malora.Ha più deretano che anima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> IMBARAZZANTE il c..lo di Mourinho.Squadra piallata per 45 minuti,rigore clamoroso contro non concesso,gol sculato sul contropiede successivo.
> Real campione d'Europa.





Snake ha scritto:


> Si mettessero l'anima in pace a Monaco, questo è l'ennesimo segno che è l'anno del Real, probabilmente la vinceranno pure sta partita.


Basta con questi piagnistei, abbiate fede


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Basta con questi piagnistei, abbiate fede



Sia chiaro,il Bayern è comunque più forte,ma io voglio la finale tutta tedesca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro,il Bayern è comunque più forte,ma io voglio la finale tutta tedesca.



Preghiamo tutti San Götze


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Al primo che dice che le squadre di Mourinho giocano un bel calcio gli stacco la testa a morsi


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Dai hummels ha fato una cappellata alla mexes, sara' ..ma a me pare un buon difensore nulla piu'.
Anche agli europei si era fatto saltare da cassano come un pollo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma il bayern boateng non lo vuole????


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Al primo che dice che le squadre di Mourinho giocano un bel calcio gli stacco la testa a morsi



Semplicemente vincono perchè Mourinho è un vincente, il miglior allenatore del Mondo.


----------



## Morghot (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma son l'unico che non sopporterebbe una finale tutta tedesca? Cioè non ci credo, va bene che dall'altra parte c'è mourigno ma al predominio crucco lo preferisco di gran lunga


----------



## Canonista (24 Aprile 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma son l'unico che non sopporterebbe una finale tutta tedesca? Cioè non ci credo, va bene che dall'altra parte c'è mourigno ma al predominio crucco lo preferisco di gran lunga



Se così fosse sarebbe tutto meritato.


----------



## 4312 (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai hummels ha fato una cappellata alla mexes, sara' ..ma a me pare un buon difensore nulla piu'.
> Anche agli europei si era fatto saltare da cassano come un pollo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Il difetto di Hummels è l'essere lezioso, un pò troppo per un difensore, il che deriva anche da qualità tecniche non da difensore ( di fatto apre il gioco come se fosse un centrocampista e non è mai banale nell'impostazione). Difetti che si limano sia con il tempo che andando in una grande squadra ( pare sia del Bayern). Ad averceli nel Milan di difensori come Hummels, non è che se uno fa una *********, anche due, per quanto clamorosa, passa da ottimo a buono.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai hummels ha fato una cappellata alla mexes, sara' ..ma a me pare un buon difensore nulla piu'.
> Anche agli europei si era fatto saltare da cassano come un pollo


Secondo me è il miglior difensore *acquistabile* al Mondo.Anche Thiagone fece una cappella del genere contro la Roma.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma il bayern boateng non lo vuole????


Stanno costruendo un All Star Team,il Tamarro potrebbero giusto usarlo come mascotte.


----------



## 4312 (24 Aprile 2013)

Il Real al momento appare favorito dal punto di vista degli episodi, esperienza e dal fatto che molti del Dortmund con la testa sono altrove.
Il Dortmund ha dalla sua il gioco, ma sinceramente lo vedo fuori al momento.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

ma casillas non possiamo prenderlo? gli diamo boateng e soldi


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

Goooooooooooooooooooo lewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Sto sergio ramos è davvero scarso...soppravalutatissimo sono anni che lo dico


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Con un 3-1....


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

la difesa del real fa pena comunque, ramos e coentrao sono sopravvalutati


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo nel Dormund almeno rimaniamo il clueb piu titolato al mondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooo triplettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia ragazzi. Il Bayern l'anno prossimo...


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

che attaccante .....a me ricorda sheva...

raga' qua' finisce 4-5 a 1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Che giocatore, uno Shevchenko più punta


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia Lewa...
Speriamo imploda il Bayern, senò saranno catsi per anni e anni!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Sono 3. Bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Comunque secondo me mettere Ozil e allo stesso tempo Ronaldo sulle fasce è stato un errore... La squadra secondo me è sbilanciata. Il Dortmund è molto più equilibrato... 

Troppa supponenza, mi auguro che le meringhe vengano distrutte nella ripresa.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Dortmund in finale


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Lewandowski devastante!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Lewa comunnque è fortissimo...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Che giocatore Lewandoski. Felice di essere un suo fan da anni e sono troppo contento che sia esploso così. 
attaccante pazzesco... il prossimo anno può prendersi lo scettro di migliore attaccante al mondo, meglio di falcao, cavani ecc...


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

il calcio spagnolo diventera' peggio della serie A.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (24 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è niente da fare, i crucchi quest'anno sono dei veri panzer...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Aprile 2013)

Che giocatore... Ma che gol sta facendo? Una tecnica ed una velocità di esecuzione mostruosa. Il Bayern il prossimo anno dovrebbe essere bandito da ogni competizione, saranno illegali.

Il Real come previsto in grande difficoltà contro il Dortmund, come nei gironi. L'unico problema poteva essere l'importanza della partita, ma questo sembra che stiano giocando un'amichevole


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Real in finale





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dortmund in finale



La finiamo?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe il Bayern con lewadoowsu e goetze stuprano tutti l'anno prossimo.... 

Mi auguro di non icontrare mai il Bayern ragà


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Grandissima parata di Diego Lopez!


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2013)

Come detto il Bayern asfalterà il mondo il prossimo anno


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> il calcio spagnolo diventera' peggio della serie A.



se vabbe loro pero hanno 4+48944849844 milioni di euro.. da noi 0... almeno noi abbiamo una scusante


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

bel giocatore pure Gundogan


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bel giocatore pure Gundogan



Dal nome sembra tipo uno di quei robot giapponesi


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

rigore.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dal nome sembra tipo uno di quei robot giapponesi



Sandocan


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Rotfl che asfaltata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Chiudiamola daiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Madò


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

pokerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Mofrigno non c'ha capito un emerito CA**O!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)




----------



## smallball (24 Aprile 2013)

mamma mia Mou che legnata


----------



## Morghot (24 Aprile 2013)

Orco diaz


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Che giocatore totale


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto godo,ma quanto.In maniera maialesca.


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2013)

Vai Borussia!!!


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Credo che Mourinho non abbia mai preso una suonata simile


----------



## Gre-No-Li (24 Aprile 2013)

Per me non sarà per niente facile neppure per il Bayern contro sto Borussia...


----------



## Sheldon92 (24 Aprile 2013)

mi dicono...Lewandowski vicino alla Juventus, confermate?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Cioe il Malaga ha giocato meglio...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Sto eiaculando a fiumi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

In due serate la vittoria del VERO calcio


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che Mourinho non abbia mai preso una suonata simile



considerando anche il valore della rosa credo proprio di no!
Stiamo parlando della seconda squadra al mondo per valore della rosa eh!


----------



## Morghot (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe il Malaga ha giocato meglio...


Infatti sti qui rischiavano di uscire fino all'ultimo contro gli scarponi del malaga, boh, per me è mourinho che non c'ha proprio capito un ***.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Che palle sti tedeschi pero... contollano l'economia ora il calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Che pezzo di sterco Ramos


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Il Malaga tatticamente era disposto molto meglio di questo Real Madrid.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Certo che la Juve con Lewa e Van Persie farà follie.....


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che Mourinho non abbia mai preso una suonata simile



E la manita ?


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> considerando anche il valore della rosa credo proprio di no!
> Stiamo parlando della seconda squadra al mondo per valore della rosa eh!



Mah, io sono sempre stato molto dubbioso su questo Real! A parte Ronaldo, non è che abbia altri campioni veri. Sono buoni giocatori, sì. Ma non eccezionali. Il Bayern, ad esempio, è su ben altri livelli. Se vanno via Mou e Ronaldo questi l'anno prossimo non superano manco i gironi.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

speriamo la vinca il dortmund sta coppa.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Malaga tatticamente era disposto molto meglio di questo Real Madrid.



Esattamente Pellegri fece preparo una partita straordianria... definsivamente il Malaga era davvero impenetrabile...


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Aprile 2013)

Oggi e ieri sera abbiamo visto vero calcio...altro che tiki taka soporifero


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E la manita ?



Intendevo in Champions!


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sti tedeschi pero... contollano l'economia ora il calcio.



Spesso le due cose coincidono


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che la Juve con Lewa e Van Persie farà follie.....



Lewa Van Persie Ibra,

e se Marmotta è in forma ci scappa pure Fabregas.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Intendevo in Champions!



Ahhhhhh


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Spesso le due cose coincidono



Il calcio era l'unica cosa dove quelli del sud europa potevano vantarsi... ora manco quella...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lewa Van Persie Ibra,
> 
> e se Marmotta è in forma ci scappa pure Fabregas.
> 
> ...



Certo è un peccato che debbano mettere in panchina Ribery e Robben....


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> speriamo la vinca il dortmund sta coppa.



Sarebbe un orgasmo multiplo da paura.
Squadra coi conti a posto, giovane e organizzata.

Madonna andrei in giro a fare i caroselli.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, io sono sempre stato molto dubbioso su questo Real! A parte Ronaldo, non è che abbia altri campioni veri. Sono buoni giocatori, sì. Ma non eccezionali. Il Bayern, ad esempio, è su ben altri livelli. Se vanno via Mou e Ronaldo questi l'anno prossimo non superano manco i gironi.


sono d'accordo. però se sommi il costo dei singoli cartellini ti ritrovi con cifre enormi. E per costruire questa squadra il Real ha speso l'anima. 
Questa è la vittoria del Calcio sui soldi. Dovesse finire così avremmo ammirato delle semifinali STORICHE. Da raccontare ai posteri.
Mourinho, poi, considerato il migliore al mondo, preso a pallonate in questo modo...


----------



## Dexter (24 Aprile 2013)

tra lewandowski,cavani e falcao io non ho dubbi. ma non è per stasera


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

il portiere del dortmund che esce in quel modo.... amelia avrebbe provocato rigore, abbiati starebbe guardando immobile la palla in rete alle sue spalle.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

A momenti ne fa un altro 

Entra kak8!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Daje


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me ci avviamo verso anni di dominio di calcio tedesco... E' un peccato che il Dortmund perda due pezzi da 90 come Lewa e Goetze. Spero che quest'anno vinca il Dortmund, tanto il Bayern ha tutto il tempo per vincere la Champions negli anni successivi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Eta media dormund: 23 anni pazzesco


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Un altro, un altro, fatene ancora!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci avviamo verso anni di dominio di calcio tedesco... E' un peccato che il Dortmund perda due pezzi da 90 come Lewa e Goetze. Spero che quest'anno vinca il Dortmund, tanto il Bayern ha tutto il tempo per vincere la Champions negli anni successivi.


Sempre se guardiola non vada a mettere mano


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo. però se sommi il costo dei singoli cartellini ti ritrovi con cifre enormi. E per costruire questa squadra il Real ha speso l'anima.
> Questa è la vittoria del Calcio sui soldi. Dovesse finire così avremmo ammirato delle semifinali STORICHE. Da raccontare ai posteri.
> Mourinho, poi, considerato il migliore al mondo, preso a pallonate in questo modo...



L'allenatore del Borussia sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, straordinario. Altro che Guardiola. Ha preso in mano una squadra senza giocatori, senza soldi, senza storia (poca) e l'ha trasformata in una macchina da guerra.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eta media dormund: 23 anni pazzesco



Questa me la tengo da parte se succede....ma non succede...



- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del Borussia sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, straordinario. Altro che Guardiola. Ha preso in mano una squadra senza giocatori, senza soldi, senza storia (poca) e l'ha trasformata in una macchina da guerra.



Yes we can 

Questi prendono i giocatori dalla cina, dal giappone, a due lire, e li rivendono a 15 sacchi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo. però se sommi il costo dei singoli cartellini ti ritrovi con cifre enormi. E per costruire questa squadra il Real ha speso l'anima.
> Questa è la vittoria del Calcio sui soldi. Dovesse finire così avremmo ammirato delle semifinali STORICHE. Da raccontare ai posteri.
> Mourinho, poi, considerato il migliore al mondo, preso a pallonate in questo modo...


Per me stasera la squadra di Mourinho era sbilanciata... Non puoi giocare contemporaneamente con Ozil, Ronaldo e Coentrao sulle fasce... tre che la fase difensiva non sanno dove sta di casa...


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa me la tengo da parte se succede....ma non succede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma sono eccezioni che confermano la regola. Vince sempre chi spende tanto, chi ha storia e prestigio. Però una bella favola, ogni tanto, fa bene a questo sport.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del Borussia sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, straordinario. Altro che Guardiola. Ha preso in mano una squadra senza giocatori, senza soldi, senza storia (poca) e l'ha trasformata in una macchina da guerra.



Ed è anche un esaltato...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sono eccezioni che confermano la regola. Vince sempre chi spende tanto, chi ha storia e prestigio. Però una bella favola, ogni tanto, fa bene a questo sport.



C'è differenza però fra una botta alla mou o alla di matteo e prendere a sberle il real in questo modo eh 

Il Borussia è da questo autunno che le sta dando a tutti...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Questo è calcio spettacolo,che il BVB può mettere in atto perchè ha una qualità spaventosa.Tutti tecnici.Noi,con quei 4 muratori,cosa dovremmo fare???Molti chiedono di giocare quasi come i giallo-neri.Cioè questi producono orgasmi fantascientifici,delle robe assurde.I cardiopatici non possono ammirare il Dortumund,godrebbero troppo e la lora salute ne risentirebbe.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sono eccezioni che confermano la regola. Vince sempre chi spende tanto, chi ha storia e prestigio. Però una bella favola, ogni tanto, fa bene a questo sport.



Beh il Monaco 2004?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del Borussia sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, straordinario. Altro che Guardiola. Ha preso in mano una squadra senza giocatori, senza soldi, senza storia (poca) e l'ha trasformata in una macchina da guerra.



e nessuno (i media) lo considera minimamente. Perché è poco mediatico. Eeeeh ma il Borussia ha Goetze, ha Reus, ha Lewandoski, Hummels... sì ma sono tutti giocatori che LUI ha fatto diventare grandissimi.
Secondo me è non ha nulla da invidiare a colleghi più blasonati.


----------



## Dexter (24 Aprile 2013)

per me il real ha semplicemente sottovalutato la partita...sto borussia non se l'è' filato nessuno,ma è una squadra organizzata e umile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del Borussia sta facendo un lavoro eccezionale, straordinario. Altro che Guardiola. Ha preso in mano una squadra senza giocatori, senza soldi, senza storia (poca) e l'ha trasformata in una macchina da guerra.


E' una macchina collaudata il Dortmund, ormai nonostante siano giovani giocano praticamente a memoria. Hanno una qualità immensa con Goetze, Reus e Lewa... poi Kuba dà equilibrio... Che squadra ragazzi... 
Klopp ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, niente da dire.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh il Monaco 2004?



Appunto. Una ogni 10 anni.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe il Malaga ha giocato meglio...



Ora, avrà fatto una ****** oggi  , ma con Hummels è un altro Borussia, mentre Subotic e Santana con il Malaga andavano costantemente in difficoltà in fase di possesso.


----------



## smallball (24 Aprile 2013)

Klopp ha costruito un capolavoro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Di Maria è un mezzo giocatore


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Aprile 2013)

Avevo visto giusto  

Clicca qui :
http://www.milanworld.net/quale-squadra-vincera-la-champions-vt5184-2.html#post147365


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' una macchina collaudata il Dortmund, ormai nonostante siano giovani giocano praticamente a memoria. Hanno una qualità immensa con Goetze, Reus e Lewa... poi Kuba dà equilibrio... Che squadra ragazzi...
> Klopp ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, niente da dire.


Aggiungerei Bender, quantità e qualità incredibili


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

ma vogliamo parlare della polonia? salamon lewandowsky blaccicovsky pisczeczk..sono nel periodo d'oro tipo la colombia, andrei a pescare anche li'.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

comunque il real potrebbe svendere qualcuno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Pure il portiere non scherza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei Bender, quantità e qualità incredibili


Sì certo anche Bender. Hanno i giocatori giusti per far quel tipo di gioco... pressing alto a manetta, con 11 giocatori che si sacrificano... Nel Real 4 la fase difensiva non sanno farla, più hanno Pepe che in difesa è al livello di Zapata...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei Bender, quantità e qualità incredibili



pure il fratello è forte.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Aprile 2013)

Cmq, possiamo dirlo,ormai il campionato italiano è dominato per distacco. Sarà una decennia nera per il calcio italiano.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

coentrao e' un cesso concordate? quasi quasi gli pfeferisco constant


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Cmq, possiamo dirlo,ormai il campionato italiano è dominato per distacco. Sarà una decennia nera per il calcio italiano.



Il calcio italiano non conta più nulla a livello europeo. All'estero non acquistano nemmeno più i diritti tv della Serie A. Non interessano a nessuno.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

noi avremmo perso 6-7 a 0


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Cmq, possiamo dirlo,ormai il campionato italiano è dominato per distacco. Sarà una decennia nera per il calcio italiano.



a livello di qualità siamo inferiori, ma aspetterei per darci per morti. Abbiamo un'ottima nazionale giovanile.
E non dimentichiamoci che meno di 10 mesi fa abbiamo fatto una finale di un Europeo.

A livello di club ci stiamo lentamente riprendendo rispetto a 5/6 anni fa (l'Inter di Mou è stato solo il canto del cigno, un'eccezione tra l'altro durata una stagione)


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia come godooo non credevo finisse cosi, speriamo per il ritorno non devono fare cavolate.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Finita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Fin quando non si costruiranno stadi di proprietà in Italia non si andrà lontano ragazzi...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

p.s. che poi in Germania, una volta che il Bayern ha smantellato il Borussia cosa resta? diventa come la Ligue 1...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> noi avremmo perso 6-7 a 0



Ma non credo, la nostra fase difensiva è 3-4 spanne sopra quella del Real, avremmo perso uguale sicuramente però


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia Lewa, altro che Balotelli.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Il Real ancora va in giro con Kakà...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Ieri sera una goduria questa sera di più.....


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano non conta più nulla a livello europeo. All'estero non acquistano nemmeno più i diritti tv della Serie A. Non interessano a nessuno.




ma basta vedere la partita di ieri o di oggi e poi guardare nuovamente juve-milan per capire quanto siamo distanti anni luce.
In italia si elogiano gli elefanti (pirlo,di natale, ,klose,milito,zanetti,totti,cambiasso,miccoli) in germania comprano un ragazzino di 20 anni a 37 milioni. Se poi quei pochi buoni che escono vedi verratti li lasciamo andare cosi'...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real ancora va in giro con Kakà...



ridicoli


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

I ragazzini inesperti e che fanno il mercato senza fare buchi ne rifilano 4 ad una delle squadre più blasonate del mondo, con il pallone d'oro, gli esperti di competizioni internazionali, e le campagne acquisti da 200 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Lewa, altro che Balotelli.



Lewa è più centravanti,Mario più giocatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Giustizia è fatta.Ha vinto il Calcio,quello vero.
Donde estas Mourinho?


----------



## Morghot (24 Aprile 2013)

Rispetto al bayern cmq ancora non hanno la certezza di passare, certo che se il real non cambia ritmo ne piglia un altra di imbarcata.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)

Gündogan


----------



## Ale (24 Aprile 2013)

godo. w germaniaaa


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è stata partita, come ieri. Pare proprio che la Germania, sia candidata a rubare il posto alla Spagna, nel primato del calcio.


----------



## smallball (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real ancora va in giro con Kakà...


ah perche' e' entrato??


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ah perche' e' entrato??


Si negli ultimi minuti e l'unica azione "degna di nota" è stato il passaggio a Khedira che ha messo in porta Cristiano Ronaldo che in scivolata ha però trovato Weidenfeller.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

dispiace per il Real, ma è giusto così...ha vinto il Calcio


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I ragazzini inesperti e che fanno il mercato senza fare buchi ne rifilano 4 ad una delle squadre più blasonate del mondo, con il pallone d'oro, gli esperti di competizioni internazionali, e le campagne acquisti da 200 milioni.



Tipo il Milan di Capello e del magnate Berlusconi contro l'Ajax di van Gaal.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2013)

Che spettacolo.
2 semifinali che passeranno alla storia.
Demolizione delle 2 big spagnole.
Il Real ha qualche speranza, ma basta che il Borussia scenda in campo ed è in finale.
Forza Borussia


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

ma klopp che fa resta a dortmund?


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Se la finale sarà (salvo clamorose remuntade) Bayern-Borussia, rischieremo di vedere una partita stellare, che forse farebbe invidia anche al clasico. Due squadre che giocano da Playstation e che hanno asfaltato i due migliori club al mondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tipo il Milan di Capello e del magnate Berlusconi contro l'Ajax di van Gaal.



Van Gaal omai è il tuo cavallo di battaglia, tra ieri ed oggi non so quanti post ho letto con van gaal


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

"Se non siamo in grado di vincere le situazioni uno contro uno individuali non possiamo vincere" Cit.

Ditemi se questo è un allenatore.


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Aprile 2013)

Godoooooo!!Ma quanto è forte Lewandoski??Il nostro Mario Balotelli dovrebbe imparare a velocizzarsi come Robert!!!!!
Real Madrid distrutto sotto ogni punto di vista!!
Il goal del Real viene da un gravissimo errore di Hummels,ma l'azione che da il goal al Madrid parte dopo che al Dortmund è stato negato un rigore solare!!Con quel rigore il risultato sarebbe stato 5 a 0!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

Godo .... No aspetta godo .... Cosa ??? Stragodo ... Mourinho di M


----------



## 4312 (24 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ora, avrà fatto una ****** oggi  , ma con Hummels è un altro Borussia, mentre Subotic e Santana con il Malaga andavano costantemente in difficoltà in fase di possesso.


Leggendo le statistiche a fine partita, è quello che ha effettuato più passaggi nel Dortmund e che ne ha completati di più, praticamente è il regista del Dortmund nonché quello che guida la difesa. Di fatto Klopp, nonostante Hummels sia un pò uscito di senno dopo l'errore, non l'ha tolto.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Van Gaal omai è il tuo cavallo di battaglia, tra ieri ed oggi non so quanti post ho letto con van gaal



Lo merita, Tifo'o, non so quanti anni avessi tu allora, ma se guardo gli ultimi 25-30 anni, a livello offensivo quell'Ajax è stata la squadra più bella da vedere.  Procurati Real 0-2 Ajax del novembre 1995.


----------



## BB7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Goduria infinita in questi ultimi giorni


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le statistiche a fine partita, è quello che ha effettuato più passaggi nel Dortmund e che ne ha completati di più, praticamente è il regista del Dortmund nonché quello che guida la difesa. Di fatto Klopp, nonostante Hummels sia un pò uscito di senno dopo l'errore, non l'ha tolto.



Concordo, il Dortmund con Hummels diventa un'altra squadra, altrà qualità in fase di uscita dalla difesa.


----------



## 4312 (24 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo merita, Tifo'o, non so quanti anni avessi tu allora, ma se guardo gli ultimi 25-30 anni, a livello offensivo quell'Ajax è stata la squadra più bella da vedere.  Procurati Real 0-2 Ajax del novembre 1995.


Van Gaal nel suo piccolo, nella sua pazzia, ha portato ad una piccola rivoluzione nel calcio tedesco. E' stato il primo a proporre il 4-2-3-1 ad alti livelli in Germania, il gioco del Bayern ( che è il punto di riferimento della Nazionale) si basa su quello introdotto da Van Gaal ( che ha reinventato Schweini centrocampista, ha tirato fuori Muller ed ha altri meriti). Non fosse così folle, avrebbe vinto molto di più. 
Il suo 3-3-1-3 all'Ajax era da sballo cmq.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tipo il Milan di Capello e del magnate Berlusconi contro l'Ajax di van Gaal.


Perdemmo entrambe le partite nella fase a girone...
A San Siro non ci fecero vedere palla tra l'altro...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lewa è più centravanti,Mario più giocatore.



Vero, anche se Klopp all'inizio lo schierava spesso dietro Barrios.


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per me il real ha semplicemente sottovalutato la partita...sto borussia non se l'è' filato nessuno,ma è una squadra organizzata e umile.



Mi rifiuto di credere che abbiano sottovalutato una squadra che solo 4 mesi fa nel girone li ha presi a pallate e che ha fatto il cammino che ha fatto, semplicemente si son presi una lezione di calcio come è successo a quasi tutte le squadre che hanno incontrato il Borussia in coppa quest'anno, tutte tranne il Malaga che ha un allenatore underrated come pochi.

Comunque mentre su una remuntada del Barca non punterei nemmeno un centesimo calma a dare per scontato il passaggio del Borussia. Al Bernabeu sarà un inferno, è una squadra giovane, non si sa come potrebbe reagire se la partita si mette in un certo binario. Certo per quello che s'è visto non solo oggi ma anche nelle precedenti sfide nel girone un 3-0 appare molto improbabile, o meglio 3 gol il Real potrebbe anche farli, forse anche 4 ma che il Borussia resti a secco lo vedo altrettanto improbabile.

Comunque vada questa squadra sta facendo storia, rendiamoci conto di quello che hanno fatto finora, una squadra di ragazzini che da mesi da lezioni di calcio in giro per l'Europa.

P.S. Il terzo gol di Lewa è clamoroso, un gol alla Van Basten.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

mutande croccantissime! l'apoteosi la finale tutta tedesca,anche se credo il real possa ancora ribaltare il risultato.

comunque sia pensavo che nonostante le cessioni,il dortmund continuerà ad andare benone,potrebbe avere per il mercato sui 100 milioni,partendo comunque da una base molto solida(i vari subotic,bender,gundogan,reus,kuba ecc.) devono sostituire il portiere secondo me(chissà che ter stegen non vada da loro) che a volte fa delle cappellate incredibili. E poi hanno il sostituo di gotze già in casa...LEONARDO BITTENCOURT segnatevi questo nome...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mutande croccantissime! l'apoteosi la finale tutta tedesca,anche se credo il real possa ancora ribaltare il risultato.
> 
> comunque sia pensavo che nonostante le cessioni,il dortmund continuerà ad andare benone,potrebbe avere per il mercato sui 100 milioni,partendo comunque da una base molto solida(i vari subotic,bender,gundogan,reus,kuba ecc.) devono sostituire il portiere secondo me(chissà che ter stegen non vada da loro) che a volte fa delle cappellate incredibili. E poi hanno il sostituo di gotze già in casa...LEONARDO BITTENCOURT segnatevi questo nome...



Se il Real per miracolo passa contro il Borussia, secondo me, perde malamente in finale contro il Bayern.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se il Real per miracolo passa contro il Borussia, secondo me, perde malamente in finale contro il Bayern.


non saprei,c'è quel cul.o sfondato di mourinho in panca,finchè non li vedo fuori non mi sento sicuro. Al contrario del barca che credo sia spacciato


----------



## Aphex (24 Aprile 2013)

Al di là di tutto, far smantellare una squadra come questo Dortmund dovrebbe essere reato.
Va bene che i bavaresi sono "onesti" e pagano le clausole rescissorie, ma ciò non toglie che sia davvero un peccato vedere questa squadra privarsi anno dopo anno dei propri cardini.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Madrid Disastro

Titolo di Marca.com


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Madrid Disastro
> 
> Titolo di Marca.com



Godo. Dimostrazione definitiva che quest'anno Mourinho è stato più volte aiutato dalla dea bendata.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Mourinho: Gol Borussia? Errori nostri e dell'arbitro
Il tecnico del Real: «In ogni gol subito abbiamo sbagliato noi. Non riesco a dare una spiegazione, la squadra di Klopp ha fatto una partita incredibile»


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fin quando non si costruiranno stadi di proprietà in Italia non si andrà lontano ragazzi...



Esatto, se fosse solo una questione sportivà (talenti stranieri e italiani, club, nazionale etc), non sarei cosi negativo. Ma siamo sopratutto anche superato sul piano strutturale. Loro hanno stadi moderni, noi stadi di un altro tempo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lewa è più centravanti,Mario più giocatore.



Poi dietro Lewandoski, c'é Gotze e Gündogan. Dietro Balotelli c'è Muntari e Flamini.

Difficilmente Lewa farebbe gol con Muntari, Flamini, e Ambrosini in centrocampo.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Aprile 2013)

Con mourinho non é comunque detta l'ultima parola, c'é quel gollettino che tiene aperta la qualificazione


----------



## Brontolo (25 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> io l'ho detto che il borussia vince la coppa



cvd


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Poi dietro Lewandoski, c'é Gotze e Gündogan. Dietro Balotelli c'è Muntari e Flamini.
> 
> Difficilmente Lewa farebbe gol con Muntari, Flamini, e Ambrosini in centrocampo.



Infatti.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2013)

ennesima dimostrazione che Mourinho ha solo del gran cu*lo (questi strameritavano di uscire agli ottavi insieme a noi)... anche dopo l'1-1 ho pensato che giocando così il Dortmund poteva piallarli tranquillamente... è giusto che la coppa vada in Germania, probabilmente al Bayern (che la strameriterebbe per tutte le finali perse), ma non diamo niente per scontato

il Bayern si rinforza ulteriormente, se vincono le prossime 5 champions di fila ci metto la firma, almeno son sicuro che non le vince conte (sempre che non vada ad allenare il bayern tra qualche anno)


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con mourinho non é comunque detta l'ultima parola, c'é quel gollettino che tiene aperta la qualificazione



Quoto col sangue. Per me non è assolutamente scontata la finale tutta tedesca.


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2013)

Costo del Borussia schierato ieri sera:

Weidenfeller ----> 0
Schmelzer -----> 0
Hummels -----> 4 milioni
Subotic -----> 4,5
Piszczek ----> 0
Gundogan ----> 5,5
Bender----> 1,5
Reus -----> 17
Gotze -----> 0
Blaszczykowski -----> 3
Lewandowski ----> 4,8

Totale:40.3 milioni

Dimostrazione che si può costruire un'ottima squadra anche se non si spendono cifre folli sul mercato.Ci vogliono abilità e un pò di fortuna,ovvio,ma non è impossibile.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi la goduria è quasi totale.

Altro che Mourinho allenatore perfetto. Ha semplicemente incontrato una squadra degna di tale nome


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Costo del Borussia schierato ieri sera:
> 
> Weidenfeller ----> 0
> Schmelzer -----> 0
> ...



Appunto. I nostri dirigenti (intendo quelli italiani) devono prima imparare a fare il loro mestiere e poi possono parlare di fiscalità, stadi di proprietà et similia.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2013)

Si,ma non fate il paragone col Borussia.Noi non saremo MAI e dico MAI in grado di creare una squadra del genere.Ahinoi non abbiamo la loro competenza,è inutile.I nostri dirigenti sono e si comportano da vecchie cariatidi.Quindi questo discorso lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Aprile 2013)

Io farei il confronto con il costo del Real Madrid, che penso sia almeno 15 volte superiore.

Non dimentichiamoci che nel 2005 il Borussia ha rischiato il fallimento...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Aprile 2013)

il borussia e il bayer hanno creato un modello che rasenta la perfezione :

dirigenza in grado di creare soldi

osservatori in grado di spendere bene tali soldi

allenatore capace di far fruttare il capitale umano a disposizione


----------



## sheva90 (25 Aprile 2013)

Peccato che l'anno prossimo tutto verrà demolito dai soldi dei Bavaresi.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Costo del Borussia schierato ieri sera:
> 
> Weidenfeller ----> 0
> Schmelzer -----> 0
> ...


Peccato che l'anno prossimo buona parte della squadra non ci sarà più. Per un progetto a lungo termine ci vogliono i soldi, questa é la verita


----------

